# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  وصايا للمبتدئين في طلب العلم .. الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي حفظه الله

## أم علي طويلبة علم

وصايا للمبتدئين في طلب العلم.. الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي حفظه الله 

http://cleanutube.com/play-__HehgF3O5k

----------

